# Wanted: Disneyworld Marriott Vacation Club; 1Br or 2BR; December 31-Jan. 4



## rtlac (Dec 7, 2013)

We are trying to plan a last minute trip to Disney World as a Christmas surprise.  We would like to stay in a Marriott vacation club and prefer Cypress Harbour; however, we are open to any resort that has availability.
Thank you in advance for your willingness to help!


----------



## rtlac (Dec 9, 2013)

We have secured a reservation.  Thank you!


----------

